# Mustard Gas Betta!



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay.. I think I made up my mind. I want a mustard gas betta. I think they're REALLY cool and if I spot one I just might have to get it.. Despite not having a tank. I would put him somewhere! (obviously if I was out to see him I'd be close enough to a place that sold tanks) Anyway, please share your Mustards with me!  (* an added bonus for me would be bragging rights to my history society friends at school that I would have a Mustard Gas betta!! LOL it would be a bad WW1 joke.. But if you seen the Hitler jokes from meme base you'd think we were heartless anyway);-)

Anyway, share your mustards and PICS please!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha I do not have a Mustard Gas betta, but I have seen them. Very cool looking, IMO... And I would definitely recommend one if you can find one  getting a 5 gallon with adjustable heater (even a filter would be nice) would be perfect for your hopefully-new little guy.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

There's one store I didn't check yet who always has in fancy fish.. I will not go there even "to look" unless I have stuff for him. As it is, it will take a bit before my stuff comes for Lakitu since I got it online. So, as much as it sucks to wait I wanna do good by Laki first!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Very true!!  All I ever needed for my bettas, was water, a tank, a heater, food variety and tap water conditioner lol. And they love it. I stayed away from plants that had the weird bottoms that they seem to like to try going under.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

For plants I just have Moss balls. for now. I checked the PetSmart isle and they were &^%$# OUT of silk plants!!! Can you imagine?!?!? So that will wait another few days. I'll be getting my birthday coupon for Acacia on the 18th (perks of being a petperks member ) and I'll go pick some up then ^^


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm I have seen moss balls  I have one live potted plant. Any fake plants are deeply embedded in gravel LOL!! I have this one large shell, with curled and dulled pointed "spike" ends. My young females keep slipping into the shell as a hiding spot xDD


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Laki said:


> For plants I just have Moss balls. for now. I checked the PetSmart isle and they were &^%$# OUT of silk plants!!! Can you imagine?!?!? So that will wait another few days. I'll be getting my birthday coupon for Acacia on the 18th (perks of being a petperks member ) and I'll go pick some up then ^^


Can go to craft section of a place such as Walmart and get silk plants there.. can use aquarium glue to make them as you like and glue to a small aquarium rock to hold in place. =)

I had a MG in my hand the other day, but put him down over another. He had a light metallic blue body with the edging of his fins a metallic blue, and a very pretty MG coloring inside all of his fins. Couldn't decide between him and another.. I got the other. But if I see him there next time I go later this week, I may get him. =) But I've been searching for a female and I also fell in love with this white one, all white except his tail which was black. Choices!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

how-oh-my-what-babble-blurb-leaveitthere?! o.o 

lol, I wouldn't leave him there!?!!? but that's me! I just became fascinated to the obsessed point last night, I'm glad I was smart enough to not get the white/blue ones. 
I bought craft store plants before, 2 had exposed wire so they adorn my bedroom now and I picked the leaves off the safe one and that's the broad leaves that are in his tank now.. They're not tall they merely provide a bit of cover.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

wal mart has cheaper silk plants! And some ornaments too! 

If a MG was to be found on the island it would be MINE!!! >.> I want one too


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL uh-oh, the competition!! I checked WM last night too but the ones they had were ugly IMO and we had like 5 minutes to go catch the bus so I left them there.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

:-(Showing off my Freddy. This was after his little accident so his colors are off but its all I have on my phone lol










Had to find an app to resize photos.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a giant pic but he's sure a handsome fellow!! Thanks!!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Laki said:


> That's a giant pic but he's sure a handsome fellow!! Thanks!!


Got it fixed, new phone no likey me much lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha battle of the stores.... Anywho did you know in the pet store here, there were dollar store plants glued prettily to dollar store rocks.. and they were asking 13 dollars for it?!!!! I could make 15 for that price!!! lmao


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol Some people will buy anything!

If I finds a mg betta, his name will be Dr. Wilhelm Steinkopf. Need I say more?  It's more than a cruel joke and definitely relaying my geekiness for history!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol  hey what would a VT/CT end up looking like? if anyone knows


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hm, don't know. I check google for all that type of thing 

Seeing as I bought a new tank today for Lakitu I thought it was okay to maybe give my contact number to the LFS for next time he orders (from Singapore).. I have a MG coming to me!!!     

*bump* I still wanna see piccies!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

waaaait???? who's getting from Singapore and a MG???


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

To me, a ct/vt looks odd. lol -looked on google- looks really odd...

lol all well.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol, Silverfang, The guy from Tropical and Marine Pets. Paul, the one I mentioned. He buys direct from Singapore once a week or so (depends on what he sells) and I mentioned it he said no problem. Just took my name and they'll be best kind when they comes in ^.^ Could be anywheres up to a month though depending on what's available for shipping from Singapore obviously. But yep! He knew and wrote it n his order book!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

.... I still want to find a mustard gas lmao. I have a male orange mix, a female black with mettalic blue, 4 fluctuating other young females, a Blue/red male, and a greeish yellow, peachy male 

Here is who my friend named Voldemort -.-


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Wait... this the same place we're talking about? They keep their bettas in those lil 3 way things. So sad.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Yea I saw his sad stock today. He said they usually sell quick enough though that he apparantly needs to order every 2 weeks or something! His moss balls are also infested with worms and all his filters are really dirty  I was a little disappointed. Dude's smart though


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a violet gas mustard, always changing shades of violet to lavender on me. He is such a cute baby <3


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

*oops* nevermind, lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Pictures to brag of your dollies???!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is my Dijon.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

DQ! now you're just being a tease


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

He's stunning!Love the name too, makes me want something with dijon mustard ^^


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks.  I couldn't believe it when I saw him at Petsmart. I actually stole the name from MrVampire. He had a MG named Dijon and I thought it was a cute name. lol He's supposed to be a dragon.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

If you ever decide you don't want him...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! I think I'm going to keep him.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Pictures of Pollux, my MG who is waiting to be rehomed to my sister currently.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

He's awesome!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think that's the most beautiful mg I've ever seen!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

*Steals!*
oh I would I would I would!


----------



## rbs311 (Sep 21, 2011)

i got mine at petsmart, about a month ago


----------



## rbs311 (Sep 21, 2011)

i forgot the picture


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw.. I really want a MG


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

My MG Helix, I got him yesterday from Petco c:


----------



## gwenny (Sep 20, 2011)

This is Glenn, my MG HM...he had a tail-biting phase but most of his tail has grown back now~


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

I had to choose between my red cambodian HM Apollo or a blue and mustard gas HM. I personally like cambodians the best.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Not mine... but a MG Butterfly I spotted on Aquabid earlier... soooo pretty


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi, I just want to hark back to silk plants briefly by making a shameless plug for a friend. Look at Acumen Aquatics on Facebook, if you have an account. She is based in Australia but ships to the US for pretty reasonable prices, and all her plants and decor is specially designed to be totally betta safe. My 5 gal is absolutely full of her stuff and my boy Apollo really loved it. It's probably expensive for US decor, but here in massively overpriced Australia it's pretty good and really well made.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

he is evenly blue on the edges he has green iredesents but he is royal blue and yellow he is my little tsuki i got him a month ago in petsmart


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh man! Look at them all ^^


----------



## ryansmith83 (Oct 28, 2011)

Is there an actual proper definition for Mustard Gas? I tried reading up on it and only found myself more confused. Apparently it started with one breeder who had green/blue bodied fish with yellow fins and other people just started using the name. I see some of the ones in this thread don't fit that description, so I'm wondering what makes a Mustard Gas a Mustard Gas?

At any rate, I bought a dark fish with yellow fins (MG?) from Farmfish66 on AquaBid and I love him. Here he is...


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I was always of the impression it was a blue bodied Betta with yellowing of the fins. I would consider yours a MG


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Some very interesting info about mustard gas and its origins and controversy.
"Therefore, the modern Mustard Gas fish is, today, so far removed from Als' original vision as to be a completely different color/pattern combination."
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1256

Anyways heres my MG girl. Or should I say blue yellow bicolour haha


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

All of you guys have lovely pictures of MG bettas!!! Congrats on your find 

pssssttt.... http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=83328 
;P please post some more gorgeous MG pics here!! =D


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Golem is actually a chocolate (black/yellow bicolour if you wanna be technical) ... but he looks like a MG in certain lights. This is an old pic, but it shows his colours well.


----------



## MelissaYunke (Nov 29, 2013)

This is Mr. Ruben, I think he may be a mustard gas betta but I'm fairly new to bettas so I could be wrong. I was lucky enough to find him at my local Petco in Portland, ME!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

oh man I LOVE my Mustard gas boy! and you know what? I found him at Petco!! =D 

here's his picture. =P










I love all of your MG everyone!


----------



## clementchee (Nov 26, 2013)

I am drooling looking at them.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

I want a mustard gas!!


----------

